# Six DNA life forms robbed more than 100 mammals in LA



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 9, 2022)

I cannot be more specific because we should not perpetuate stereo-types.
The LA Times is both sexist and racist for pointing to men as perpetrators and Asian women as victims, thereby constructing and repeating ignorant narratives.

I have already written to the LA times and demanded they change the second part of the headline:
_Six arrested after investigation into robberies targeting_ others _in San Jose_​
https://www.latimes.com/california/...o-robberies-targeting-asian-women-in-san-jose

If you find even more racist or sexist articles about this, please share them here. Change starts by speaking up. Let´s give voices to bodies.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

I don't quite know what you are trying to get at here. Care to clarify?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2022)

"robberies targeting others" 

... As opposed to the cases where people rob themselves?


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

I've honestly got to the point where I read stuff like this and can't work out if it's intended as parody or not.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> I've honestly got to the point where I read stuff like this and can't work out if it's intended as parody or not.


I am completly lost.


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I am completly lost.



I think that's generally true for most people that even attempt to make sense of the world.  I have to admit I don't remember things being so confusing or confounding when I was younger though.  I never considered at the time that maybe growing up in an age where things were generally at least internally consistent would ever appear a luxury, though.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> I think that's generally true for most people that even attempt to make sense of the world.  I have to admit I don't remember things being so confusing or confounding when I was younger though.  I never considered at the time that maybe growing up in an age where things were generally at least internally consistent would ever appear a luxury, though.


Sometimes I read a story where new concepts are at work, for example people who transition their gender and if a few layers of complexitiy of a bigger story get introduced  I quickly stop understanding what is even going on, on a fundamental level. "Trans man", okay is that a man that has transitioned to another thing or a person who has transitioned into a man. Just as an example.

I think there is too little connection to natural realities in current discourse to make it viable.

In relation to OP. I have no clue what he is getting at.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> In relation to OP. I have no clue what he is getting at.


Why must thou awaken old threads?

Oh it wasn´t you. Let me explain then.
The L.A. times is hiding the elephant in the room: Who did it? The race of the victim is mentioned. The last paragraph is says that hate crimes against Asians, Blacks and Latinos is on the rise, suggesting that the perpetrators are probably white.
However, ALL SIX were African-Americans.
This has been an agenda since the year 1 SF (the year of our Lord Saint Floyd). The elephant in the room was that hate crimes against Asians in the US (which actually increased before COVID) was surprisingly often commited by Blacks. We all saw it on the news on TV, but nobody dared to notice it.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (May 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> "robberies targeting others"
> 
> ... As opposed to the cases where people rob themselves?


That isn't in the original article. Op is changing things to suit their narrative.

Six men were going around robbing people. Most of the people they were robbing were Asian women. These are facts. From these facts we can deduce the robberies were most likely racially motivated. This doesn't take a genius to figure out.

OP doesn't like that the article brought up the fact that the victims of the robberies were Asian women. OP claims that by pointing out the obvious thing that all the victims have in common that the article is racist. This makes OP look like an SJW brainlet.
Of course someone who actually cares about racism would want it to be known if there was a gang going around targeting people because of their race. Sunlight is the best disinfectant, etc. If we put on our tinfoil hates for a moment it does not seem improbable that OP doesn't like people talking about racial injustice because OP is a racist. I doubt OP would complain if the article was the same but instead of Asian women the article talked about a gang going around targeting police officers, or pizza delivery people. tl;dr op is a racist who probably has a tiny dick but is pretending to be an SJW because they think people will be more likely to listen (they won't).


----------

